# is this pump too powerfull?



## fishheds (Jan 1, 2011)

I just got a Salt Water Pump 1630 GPH for my 20 gal sump for my 62 gal aquarium. does anyone think this pump is ok or way to power full?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

In my personal taste I like the nastiest gnarliest meanest pump I can buy. As long as your not creating a vortex of fishy doom, and your overflow(s) aren't insanely loud with all that water moving so fast. I'd say your just fine.

I have dual mag 24's running my 150g. Then again I also have to deal with a 12 foot head, and a 90 gallon sump bringing a total of 240gs. So I guess really its all about not killing your fish in votexes. Also your overflows will start to become annoying if your water is moving too fast.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

fishheds said:


> I just got a Salt Water Pump 1630 GPH for my 20 gal sump for my 62 gal aquarium. does anyone think this pump is ok or way to power full?


depends on what type of overflows you have. That pump will be turning your tank over more then 26 times in a hours time. Now if you grow SPS' that would be fine but if this is just fish and soft coral, that would be a bit much.


----------



## whitney01 (Jan 15, 2011)

Your pump is too powerful.. why don't you try to use a smaller one..

wooden cremation urn


----------

